# summitt to surf



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

anyone doing this ride? I was wondering how steep is to timberline lodge? I have a 39-25, would that be enough? I can climb well


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

alejovh1 said:


> anyone doing this ride? I was wondering how steep is to timberline lodge? I have a 39-25, would that be enough? I can climb well



I did the ride a few years ago. The ride up to Timberline is probably 8-10% grade, I think. A 39-25 ought to be just fine. It's a fun ride. For more fun, start from Portland.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks mark, i'll try it this year.


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*Going up is not the problem*

Summit to Surf is a tough ride. The climb up to Timberline is challenging, and the high winds as you climb up near the Gorge can be treacherous. I have done this ride twice, and the hardest part of the ride was warming up after the long downhill from Timberline. The road is smooth and the descent is fun, but I have never been so cold on a bike before, and the next several miles are downhill and I could not seem to warm up.
The whole ride is a challenge but it is well-organized and a lot of fun at the finish line. Have fun!


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks for the info, I don't mind climbing but I hate the winds. anyway this ride it's for a good cause and I'm riding in memory of my mother so i think it will be fun


----------

